# Compartment Locks Revisited



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Back in May there was a discussion about changing the locks of storage compartments. I like the concept of the "Combi-cam" keyless lock, but it's not long enough for the OB. Has anyone since then come across another keyless option? I've done some searches but have not had any luck.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like they work now!!!! http://www.combi-cam.com/press/rv-lock.htm


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The lock look great. Once less key to loose

Thor


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I found them here for $16. Hmmm...I may have to consider doing this mod. Anyone know what size we need?


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I was going to order some to, not sure what size to get though. Im at work so I cant check


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Beaner242 said:


> I was going to order some to, not sure what size to get though. Im at work so I cant check


There was a discussion beginning 5/12/08 entitled "Exterior Storage Compartment Locks, Better Security" in the Problems, Solutions & After Market Forum where the size 1-1/4 was mentioned. I'm still investigating this yet, but it is a mod I'd really like to do if the lock comes in the right size.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

No thanks, I have enough trouble finding the right key on my keychain when it gets towards twilight, trying to see those little numbers would be a headache!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Just thought I'd update this topic. Over the weekend I finally did this "mini-mod." I installed a 1 1/8 Combi-Cam lock on my 21RS's storage compartment door. It was a cinch to install and I have more peace of mind knowing my storage compartment can't be opened with that "generic" key which comes with many TT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shelty said:


> Just thought I'd update this topic. Over the weekend I finally did this "mini-mod." I installed a 1 1/8 Combi-Cam lock on my 21RS's storage compartment door. It was a cinch to install and I have more peace of mind knowing my storage compartment can't be opened with that "generic" key which comes with many TT.


Worth the price along for not having to try to find the darn key....let along dig it out of my pocket when my hands are full.

Any pictures of your completed project?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just thought I'd update this topic. Over the weekend I finally did this "mini-mod." I installed a 1 1/8 Combi-Cam lock on my 21RS's storage compartment door. It was a cinch to install and I have more peace of mind knowing my storage compartment can't be opened with that "generic" key which comes with many TT.


Worth the price along for not having to try to find the darn key....let along dig it out of my pocket when my hands are full.

Any pictures of your completed project?
[/quote]

x2! Pics?


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are a couple pictures of the Combi-Cam Lock I installed to replace the generic lock which came with the TT. It only took about 15 to minutes to install. Combi-Cam pictures


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder...I just ordered mine.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I found the round "coke machine" type key locks at a locksmith. They were installed with little effort and are a little more secure than the "ch751" keyed locks for slightly more protection from the average crooks. Just remember that if someone wants in the single locking fiberglass door provides little in the way of protection. A plus is they look cool.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the reminder...I just ordered mine.


They arrived yesterday and I'll be installing them before the post Thanksgiving PNW Rally! Yea...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the reminder...I just ordered mine.


They arrived yesterday and I'll be installing them before the post Thanksgiving PNW Rally! Yea...








[/quote]

I need to order mine too. keep forgetting. id be nice if they had one for the dead bolt too....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

our arrived today...shhhh...xmas present for Rick from Cricket


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BigBadBrain said:


> No thanks, I have enough trouble finding the right key on my keychain when it gets towards twilight, trying to see those little numbers would be a headache!


x2 - I have a hard enough time in daylight - I'd never see it in the dark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> No thanks, I have enough trouble finding the right key on my keychain when it gets towards twilight, trying to see those little numbers would be a headache!


x2 - I have a hard enough time in daylight - I'd never see it in the dark








[/quote]

Just turn two of the dials (there are 3) then flip them back when you need to open....never having to look at the combo.


----------

